# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس تراجم العلماء وطلبة العلم المعاصرين >  وفاة الشيخ فلاح مندكار رحمه الله

## أم علي طويلبة علم

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون 
‏نسأل الله أن يرحم الشيخ ⁧‫الدكتور فلاح مندكار‬⁩ و يغفرَ له وأن يعفوَ عنه وأن يُلهِمَ أهلَه ومُحِبِّيه وطُلَّابَه جميلَ الصبر والسلوان ...

----------


## عبد الرحمن هاشم بيومي

رحمه الله وغفر له وأسكنه فسيح جناته.

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

رحمه الله

----------


## د:ابراهيم الشناوى

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون

اللهم اغفر له وارحمه وارفع درجته في المهديين واخلفه في عقبه في الغابرين، واغفر لنا وله يا رب العالمين وافسح له في قبره، ونور له فيه

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

> إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
> 
> اللهم اغفر له وارحمه وارفع درجته في المهديين واخلفه في عقبه في الغابرين، واغفر لنا وله يا رب العالمين وافسح له في قبره، ونور له فيه


اللهم آمين

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

رحمه الله وغفر له

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

رحمه الله رحمة واسعة.

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

آمين جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## أم يعقوب

إنّا للهِ وإنَّا إليهِ راجعونَ ، رحمَهُ اللهُ وأدخلَهُ فسيحَ جنّاتِهِ معَ الأنبياءِ والصِّدِّيقينَ والشهداءِ والصالحينَ .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

رحمه الله واسكنه فسيح جناته

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

آمين جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## السليماني

*رحمه الله وغفر له وتجاوز عنا وعنه وأسكنه الجنة ....*

----------

